# Car won't START!!!!



## R32 GTR (Dec 20, 2006)

well, i hooked up my turbo timer today and after everything was hooked up, i go to start the car and it cranks and turns over but it just won't start! as soon as the key goes into the run position you here the normal sound of the Fuel pump priming but as soon as it stops the ECU clicks and the Fuel pump starts priming again for about 5 sec. and it's on a constant loop like that. but if i take the key out it doesn't turn off. the timer actually goes into timing mode and counts down. So the timer works but the car won't start. anyone help? Oh ya i drive a 1993 Skyline GTR


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

maybe your kill switch under your hood is stuck closed or has crossed wires


----------

